# Patio roof to house attachment question



## usmcstormvet (Aug 19, 2008)

What's the purpose of the patio? Keeping rain off your trailer, covered work area, dining, etc? 

Personally, I'd go with option 2. More astetically pleasing build without the noise of rain plinking on a tin-roof while using the patio (cookout goes undercover during rainstorm - very loud). Saves you from framing/shingling around bump-outs, no seam from shingles to tin either.

I just ripped down a fiberglass porch from my house that was almost the same set-up as you speak. Now building new porch tied to roof.


----------

